# Aquarium stand



## shireelf (Aug 19, 2012)

So I am almost done with my aquarium stand that I am building for my 55 gallon tank, all I have left is to put the paneling on and stain it.


----------



## bdgiese90 (Sep 1, 2012)

shireelf said:


> So I am almost done with my aquarium stand that I am building for my 55 gallon tank, all I have left is to put the paneling on and stain it.


Please tell me you are going to seal it.


----------



## shireelf (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh that's a great idea!!!! Thank you!


----------



## bdgiese90 (Sep 1, 2012)

shireelf said:


> Oh that's a great idea!!!! Thank you!


It's more of a requirement than an idea. From the look of it, you built the stand out of pine. If that stand gets wet its going to warp. The severity will depend on how wet it gets, but I would never take the chance of my stand collapsing or tipping.


----------



## cwmorrow (Dec 25, 2011)

bdgiese90 said:


> It's more of a requirement than an idea. From the look of it, you built the stand out of pine. If that stand gets wet its going to warp. The severity will depend on how wet it gets, but I would never take the chance of my stand collapsing or tipping.


2"x4" and 2"x6" and very well braced. I'd say with paneling to cross brace it and sealed it would last forever.
Much better than my effort.


----------



## shireelf (Aug 19, 2012)

It is made with all 2x6, this thing is heavy. You can't see under the top but it is braced just like the bottom. I went to Lowes today and found a wonderful mahogany stain. I plan to use a glossy sealer on it, my husband said that I can put several coats of the sealer on it to insure that it will be water proof. I'll post pictures of it when its all done.


----------



## bdgiese90 (Sep 1, 2012)

You might actually be better off to use wood oil instead of sealing it. It will allow the wood to breathe rather than crack when it can't. Oil will repel water as long as you oil it deep and throw a coat on every few years
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cwmorrow (Dec 25, 2011)

shireelf said:


> It is made with all 2x6, this thing is heavy.


My apologies. The perspective made me think the bottom rail was 2"x4".


----------



## shireelf (Aug 19, 2012)

I can see that. :-D When I took the picture I had the camera at a weird angle because I was trying to keep the two bags of trash in the background out of the picture. 




cwmorrow said:


> My apologies. The perspective made me think the bottom rail was 2"x4".


----------



## cwmorrow (Dec 25, 2011)

shireelf said:


> I can see that. :-D When I took the picture I had the camera at a weird angle because I was trying to keep the two bags of trash in the background out of the picture.


But you got the LOTR poster!


----------



## Freshcatch (Aug 8, 2012)

Very nice aquarium stand. Keep us updated on the project with more pics when you get done.


----------



## corwinlame (Sep 4, 2012)

Although I had seen two primary kinds of fish tank appears start and shut. But this seems very exciting to me, can you describe me that how did you made3 it? I mean you made it yourself or what?


----------



## shireelf (Aug 19, 2012)

corwinlame said:


> Although I had seen two primary kinds of fish tank appears start and shut. But this seems very exciting to me, can you describe me that how did you made3 it? I mean you made it yourself or what?


I did this myself, actually impressed my husband with my skills. I can't take credit for coming up with the plans thought I got them from this web page.

DIY Tank Stand Plans

I just modified the dimensions a bit.


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

Good luck with the stand! seems simple but hardy!


----------



## corwinlame (Sep 4, 2012)

shireelf said:


> I did this myself, actually impressed my husband with my skills. I can't take credit for coming up with the plans thought I got them from this web page.
> 
> DIY Tank Stand Plans
> 
> I just modified the dimensions a bit.


Yeah! it seems easy but it is really hard. By the way, you did an excellent job there to made it. Thanks for shared this an useful link for me, I will definitely follow that concepts to make a tank stand.


----------

